# 
!
   - .   .         ,        .
 ,            ?
     .       ,     . 

.

----------


## Dimonich8

,  ?   ?        1   ?          ?           ?       ?

----------


## .

> .


 !       ?

----------


## Dimonich8

.

----------


## .

?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dimonich8

?  ?    ..?

----------


## .

*Dimonich8*,  ?

----------


## Dimonich8

,  .

----------


## .

*Dimonich8*,     -?    ""?        
      1 .  .        ,        .       1   .    ,

----------

!   !

           .
         . 14.5  5  
"5.                     ,       - , -
                 ;    -              .
( 5     03.07.2016 N 290-)"

----------

> !   !
> 
>            .
>          . 14.5  5  
> "5.                     ,       - , -
>                  ;    -              .
> ( 5     03.07.2016 N 290-)"


       ,     ?

----------

> ,  ?   ?        1   ?          ?           ?       ?


   . 

     ,   ,        . 
    .           (  .),  ,                      30 .     , 28 .

 ,   30     ,    ,     -    30     ,     .

   -        ,      ,       ?

----------


## .

> .


   .

----------

> .


?

----------


## Dimonich8

?

----------


## .

> ?


  ?   ?          ?

----------


## .

,       **    ? -

----------

> ?   ?          ?


.,      !    ,    -    ,             .    ?

5.            ....,      - , -

-            ,          

 ?

----------

> ?


9-

----------


## .

> 


 




> **    ? -






> ?


             .        .         ,     ?

----------


## Dimonich8

,      ,     ,         ,  .    ,  ,          ?
     ?   ,  ?        30.06  01.07     30   ,       1 , 3 ,   ?

----------


## .

> 


  . , -,         .

----------


## Dimonich8

. 
  ?         ,   .

----------

> .        .         ,     ?


     ,    ,     

       ?

----------

> ,       **    ? -


       ,        ...

----------


## .

> 


 ?           .




> ?


      ,    .       ,      , ?

----------


## .

> .


      ?

----------


## .

*Dimonich8*,       .      ,  .    ,        ?

----------

> ?           .
> 
>       ,    .       ,      , ?


      )))
                . 

,          , ..          ,         -     .      .

----------


## 2007

> ,          , ..          ,


      ,     .

----------


## .

> )))


 ?         ,     .      ?



> .


      ?  :Wink: 




> , ..


        .  -     ,     . .      .

----------


## Dimonich8

> *Dimonich8*,       .      ,  .    ,        ?


         ,              (((   ,         .     ,         2000    .

----------


## Dimonich8

.  -     ,     . .      .[/QUOTE]
,      ?      ,     , ?       ,         ?

----------


## .

> ,


      ,     :Wink:  
       ,      ,   ?        (        .





> 2000    .


  .  ,          .

----------


## .

7  . -.

----------


## 2007

*     -   * . http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/457220/

----------


## Dimonich8

2-3  500  (((((    ..

----------

> *     -   * .


!
,        - 30 .   30    "  "        . 
...

----------

?
       ?
         1 ?

----------


## Dimonich8

30   .      30  ,                  .  ,  !     ,   ,       , .     ,         ,    ,  .       ,      ,       ,      .

----------

> 30   .      30  ,                  .  ,  !     ,   ,       , .     ,         ,    ,  .       ,      ,       ,      .


, .           ))
       .            ?       31.12.2016.       .

----------


## Dimonich8

2    ,

----------

> 


  ,   ,       .        ,             .  

   5      .    ,        .  
           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2000    .





> ?       31.12.2016


     3      .      .





> -      01.07.2017         ,   - ,      290-,     .


http://www.klerk.ru/doc/463245/

----------


## Dimonich8

?

----------


## taniR

-  . ,   -,     , ,       30 ,    ,   1           ,        (!!!)   .  -         ,    ... !!! ,           ,  -        ,   ,     ...    :Big Grin: 
,    ,   .

----------


## .

> 


,     ,      ?  :Smilie:  
      -   ,      .    ,            .       
  ,    .   .     
    -?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   ,      .    ,            .


,   .    , ,     -,        .





> ,      ?


       (..  ).   ,       . ,   , ..   ))

       .   .    ,   ,     ,  /    .        ?

----------


## A L E N A

> 3      .      .
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/463245/


  !  -  -  !
-,   ,     ,      ?                    ,         ?
            .

----------


## .

23.07.2007 N 470 (.  22.12.2015) "       - ,     ".       ,       -  .

----------


## A L E N A

> 23.07.2007 N 470 (.  22.12.2015) "       - ,     ".       ,       -  .


                -   -  ...?    ,     ?

----------


## .

> -   -  ...?


         ,             . -       ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   -  ...    ,     ?


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## A L E N A

> ,             . -       ,


    , ,        ))

----------


## A L E N A

> ?


,     .          ,      ,       ...     -        -

----------


## .

> , ,        ))


      ?

----------


## A L E N A

> ?


 ,   ... -...     ...

----------


## .

*A L E N A*,   , ,  . 




> -...     ...


         ?       ,    ? ))

----------

> 9-


     ,       ,  .    -         01.07.2017

----------


## A L E N A

> ,       ,  .    -         01.07.2017


     ?)    - ?
     ...

----------


## zaratushtra

,       ,    ,      -2   .          -  -           -2   ,   ,   " "    .

           -   ...

----------

,  !
     ,    ,  ,        .   ?        ?       ,       -      ?  , ,  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


  ?

----------

,

----------

,       .        ,       .     ,        ,        (),      , .        -    ,   .           .        ,        .

----------

.3 .7 290-.                  (           ),   01  2017 .      ,  ?

----------

,      ,     .

----------


## .

,    .      ,     .

----------

?

----------


## .

,    -      ?

----------

,                 30       3    .   ,  ,       .

----------


## Dimonich8

> ,                 30       3    .   ,  ,       .


   ?      ?       ..        ,    ?       ,         .  ,  ?

----------

(          ).  ,        19....,    ,      .

----------


## 83

, ,      01.07.17            ,                  ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## 83

> 


  ""?

----------


## .



----------


## ZZZhanna

,   -     ? -    ...

----------


## OlgaKir

,      01  2017,                      ,           ,    ???

----------


## .

> 


   .     ,

----------

!      .      2012 .    ?

----------


## .

-     ,    .

----------

